# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Ученые: Гитлер сбежал

## Irina

*Ученые: Гитлер сбежал*

МАДРИД, 27 июля. После исследования ДНК предполагаемых останков Гитлера гипотеза о его бегстве вновь обрела право на существование. Об этом, как передает Inopressa, заявила исследователь Франка Порчиани.

«26 апреля 1945 года: Берлин уже в развалинах, взятый в кольцо Красной армией. Небо затянуто облаками, которые снижают видимость. На одном из проспектов в двух шагах от Бранденбургских ворот, от Канцелярии и от бункера, в котором Адольф Гитлер провел свои последние дни диктатора, приземлился маленький самолет. На борту — нацистская летчица Ханна Райч, бросившая вызов смерти, чтобы прилететь к «своему» фюреру и вывезти его в безопасное место. Был ли Гитлер с ней, когда 28 апреля женщина сумела взлететь с того же проспекта? Судя по тому, что рассказывала Ханна вплоть до кончины в 1979 году, он оставался в бункере, где двумя днями позднее покончил с собой, воспользовавшись ампулой с цианидом и пистолетом, вместе с Евой Браун», — пишет Порчиани.

ДНК-тестирование фрагмента черепа, хранящегося в Москве, привело к появлению очередной серии предположений о том, что Гитлер в действительности бежал. Речь не может идти о Еве Браун, поскольку она проглотила ампулу с цианидом.

Исследования проводила молекулярный биолог Линда Штраусбауг из университета Коннектикута вместе с коллегами из Нью-Йорка. Кроме того, ученые подвергли анализу фрагменты окровавленной ткани с софы, на которой, как предполагается, покончил с собой Гитлер. Ученые установили, что кровь принадлежит мужчине, но они не могут доказать, что это кровь Гитлера: не существует «биологического материала», так как дальние родственники диктатора отказались от сотрудничества.

Гипотеза о бегстве Гитлера не такая уж нереальная, отмечает Порчиани. Возможно, существует некая подземная галерея, известна и история о том, как 30 апреля 1945 года спецслужбами фюрера был убит его двойник.

----------


## vova230

Все возможно, но теперь это уже не имеет практического смысла. Гитлер к нашему времени уже давно умер бы.

----------


## Sanych

Я слышал такую басню, что он благополучно скончался своей смертью где-то в Аргентине.

----------


## Patron

Бред это всё, Гитлера не существует

----------


## SDS

*Patron*, 
на усы посмотри, потом про бред толкуй...

----------


## Akasey

сбежал или нет, не знаю, но умер уже точно

----------

